# BS



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Chris the router power supply cannot pass thru the ceiling tile. Also the cord is still up there. I have to agree with the EI


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

I'd agree with you!

If I install a 20 amp receptacle somewhere perfectly legal, it's not my fault the owner plugs in twelve extension cords and fifteen splitters.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Charge the owner to move the routers and for a reinspect.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Chris the router power supply cannot pass thru the ceiling tile. Also the cord is still up there. I have to agree with the EI


I understand that, we did not install that equipment above the ceiling. We installed two receptacles below ceiling so they could move their stuff below the drop ceiling.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

erics37 said:


> I'd agree with you!
> 
> If I install a 20 amp receptacle somewhere perfectly legal, it's not my fault the owner plugs in twelve extension cords and fifteen splitters.


That's exactly how I feel.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Chris1971 said:


> I understand that, we did not install that equipment above the ceiling. We installed two receptacles below ceiling so they could move their stuff below the drop ceiling.


Well if you waited to install the router you wouldn't have an issue. It is a problem since the outlet is obviously there for the equipment. If there wasn't any router there then it would be fine. 

There is a fine line on where the responsibility ends. If the router is part of the equipment required to be connected then it needs to be installed in the proper place. 

Suppose I put an outlet in the ceiling tile facing down for a condensate pump. That pump is part of the equipment needing to be wired and cannot be installed as such. Not sure why this is any different.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Yeah, I know it's a gray area but, IMO my work should have passed and the inspector could have red tagged the existing equipment as a separate issue.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

...just have the owner UNPLUG the routers when inspector comes.:yes:


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Well if you waited to install the router you wouldn't have an issue. It is a problem since the outlet is obviously there for the equipment. If there wasn't any router there then it would be fine.
> 
> There is a fine line on where the responsibility ends. If the router is part of the equipment required to be connected then it needs to be installed in the proper place.
> 
> Suppose I put an outlet in the ceiling tile facing down for a condensate pump. That pump is part of the equipment needing to be wired and cannot be installed as such. * Not sure why this is any different.*


*
*
...it is different because condensate pumps are permanent equipment, routers are not. Routers are something the owner installs after inspection.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

360max said:


> [/B]
> ...it is different because condensate pumps are permanent equipment,


Plugged in and connected with flex plumbing?

Sounds temp to me.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Every AC condensate I ever installed or replaced was permanent. It also would kill the unit if it don't pump down. Above ceiling or floor level, didn't matter. I hate opening a raised floor and finding an inch of water because someone didn't hook it up.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

I agree with the inspector. It's the only pull the poor inspectors have to make the jackhole IT guys comply. As long as you can blame it on the jackhole, what do you care anyway ?


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Well okay I guess I stand corrected but my point remains. Unplug the equipment and just leave the cords dangling, call for reinspection, then plug them right back in :laughing:


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

My work should have passed the inspection. It will still need to be inspected by the fire Marshall who originally wrote up the violation. Then they could red tag it and write up a correction order to the tenant.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

Did you speak with your client and let them know that the router as is was not to code and would have to be relocated prior to your inspection?
If you did then I would charge for the reinspection fee. If you didn't then that is on you.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

drspec said:


> Did you speak with your client and let them know that the router as is was not to code and would have to be relocated prior to your inspection?
> If you did then I would charge for the reinspection fee. If you didn't then that is on you.



I specifically told them to install it below the ceiling before the inspection. Maybe I should have done it myself but, I was assured it would be taken care of before the inspection.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Chris1971 said:


> I specifically told them to install it below the ceiling before the inspection. Maybe I should have done it myself but, I was assured it would be taken care of before the inspection.


Put the receptacle below the ceiling and I say you would be off the hook.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

BBQ said:


> Put the receptacle below the ceiling and I say you would be off the hook.


That's what we did originally. The existing router and power cord are above the ceiling which we had nothing to do with.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Im shooting from the hip, but I bet the router has a transformer? to me, thats not a "flexible cord"

But if its a regular cisco router that takes an IEC connector, youre screwed. Either way, unless the stuff was plugged in when the expector came, he is wrong.


----------

